
CVE-2019-11043 PHuiP-FPizdaM exploit [Nginx and PHP-fpm] - i_bo0om
https://github.com/neex/phuip-fpizdam/
======
thrownaway954
FYI... this does not affect people who use NGINX as a reverse proxy to Apache.
This ONLY affect people who call PHP-FPM directly from NGINX.

